# looking for a bedroom TV



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ok guys, this is my first foray into the LCD/LED world. I'm looking for a bedroom set for us to play my ps3 on. I have a Panny 50u50 Plasma that I bought for the living room a few months ago but it's MUCH more sensitive to IR than my old Viera 42 inch that I replaced so I'm wanting an LED/LCD for gaming use in the bedroom. was glancing around and wondered if anyone saw anything in the Black friday ads for Walmart/BB etc that was a good buy. I know that they always say stay away from Vizio, Westinghouse , insignia etc because their garbage manufacturers but didn't know about Toshiba or LG etc. not looking for anything FANCY or with 10 million features, just a nice looking Picture with a stable brand (don't wanna have it break like so much other cheap electronics after a year or 2). budget around $400 or less

was looking at the Toshiba 50L2200U for $399 at BB (black friday)
or the 40 inch Toshiba 40E220U for $179 at BB (doorbuster...probably won't be able to even get it but never hurts to try)

there's a 40 inch LCD Sammy at Sears for $399 but It didn't list the model # or specs so I wasn't sure there.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with the Toshiba. That is simply an astonishing value for money.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I would also go with either of the toshibas. Like jack said the price for the value is amazing! Let us know which one you get.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, $149 for the Toshiba is a steal! wish we could get prices like that here. The Toshiba will be a great gaming display.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, hopefully I can get one of them. I don't plan on camping out ALL night or anything for it, but I'll try (I know the 40 inch for $179 is a doorbuster, but I'm not sure about the 50 inch for $399)

so no worries about Toshiba as a reliable brand??? my main concern is decent picture and reliable.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, Toshiba is good. Should have no more issues than any of the other big names.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

kewl beans, I'll give it a try then. since the 40 inch is a doorbuster the chance of me getting it are slim to none unless I camp out two days in advance but it never hurts to try


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

just saw that sears has a Black Friday sale on a 50 inch Toshiba for $299. That is a fantastic price!! If I needed a new tv I would be all over that sale.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

bxbigpipi said:


> just saw that sears has a Black Friday sale on a 50 inch Toshiba for $299. That is a fantastic price!! If I needed a new tv I would be all over that sale.


oooooo, tempting although looks like a doorbuster, for that price I would jump lol


----------

